# no sound on youtube videos or windows startup sound



## Bloem (May 30, 2007)

Hi,

I've been having this problem, no windows startup music or sound on youtube or myspace. I've tried a couple of things, but still no sound. I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling flash player, but that didn't help. I tried cleaning the registry also, but maybe didn't do that correctly, so it didn't help either. From one day to another the sounds stopped playing, and I haven't been able to figure out what the problem is. On other forums I found that some pple just added wavemapper to driver 32 in the registry editor (HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SOFTWARE/microsoft/Windows NT/Current Version/Drivers32), but this wavemapper is in my list, and still there is no sound. Also installed k-lite full pack and still, no sound. And seems like it's just a flash player problem, because i can play videoa with sound with quicktime on websites
I hope someone can help!

From advance..thank you


----------



## susandan (Jul 5, 2007)

this worked for me..

http://www.mydigitallife.info/2007/08/15/adobe-flash-no-sound-wavemapper-trick/


----------



## smbd (May 6, 2005)

i have the same problem...
if someone can help,it'll be great!


----------



## susandan (Jul 5, 2007)

This link I have provided solves the problem..perfect..


----------



## smbd (May 6, 2005)

thank you.
i'll try it.


----------



## billsy (Sep 27, 2007)

I have the exact same problem, and have tried all the things here, including the exact site that susandan has provided, but still no go. Any other suggestions??


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

did you try going into control panel>system>hardware>device mgr. might look at the audio, may need to go into properties for it and update the driver.
vicks


----------



## pyra (Dec 2, 2007)

I have also tried all the fixes suggested here and on the thread where this originated and have not been able to remedy the problem. Any new ideas?

~pyra


----------



## kaypeezee1964 (Dec 25, 2007)

I would like to say thank you to SUSANDAN for the help it has solved my problem


----------



## kaypeezee1964 (Dec 25, 2007)

kaypeezee1964 said:


> I would like to say thank you to SUSANDAN for the help it has solved my problem


now my next problem i like to use winavi to convert all vid files to dvd and it has work for me verry well but have run in to problem that now windows media wont play converted files

when converting files it used to make them readble to power dvd now when converting the files are now fob files and vid files

i use dvix converter and i can play them on any media player but divx SLOW

but im still able to burn winavi converted files and play back on any dvd player just cant read winavi converted to dvd files off hard drive

so not sure if its a setting problem or what it can be/ and have yet to find any answer on line/ and winavi tech line no help


----------



## Ellyanah (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks to Susandan I got the sound working!

Ellyanah


----------



## kaypeezee1964 (Dec 25, 2007)

WIN XP Home Ed, SP2:
Backed up 2 disks of photos w/Nero. Now have Nero icons with a green arrows
that are compressed files with both extensions--"(filename).jpg.nco.". Cannot
open these files.
Someone helped me (!) by removing the Nero "Smart Start" (or was it "Start
Smart"?) program so do not know what version it was. No "Open with Nero....."
access--just "Open with Picture It!".
These are my greatgranddaughter's photos and mean so much to me. Any ideas
anyone?


----------



## betourne (Jun 1, 2008)

I have tried all the recommended fixes in this thread, including checking the Registry and ensuring the proper file located in System32. I have Windows sounds. This has to be some other Registry problem or a missing plug in.


----------

